# Which Dehumidifier to get for a kiln?



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I recently put my old (cheap ) dh in my kiln, and it farted out after 3 days. What would you guys suggest getting? I am looking for a household dh for my small(250 bf per charge) kiln.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a Soleus CFM-25E, but the kiln(200bdft) is not complete yet. 20 pint, and they make a 40 pint. $110 plus shipping. Watch it, Kenmore and the company who makes them can't even make one that will last in household use, let alone all of the compounds coming out of drying wood.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Tell me about it. I had a Kenmore in there. I replaced the tco 3 times in the fan motor, then replaced the motor altogether. Now the fridge pump is running intermittently.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a cheap goldstar,from walmart,without any digital read out or anything fancy just a knob.My kiln is 4x4x10,Dh is 30 pt.500 watt halogen lamp.The first load should be coming out saturday.
Good Luck,
Rick


----------

